# Flashoholic in the news today - possible world record



## winny (Dec 21, 2006)

*EDIT: Making a project like this will kill you. The lamps will eventually explode and you don't want to be near them when it happens. Don't try this at home.*

One of my big time project have finally come to an end. It started about 18 months ago when the idea was discussed and lamps where ordered.

You might need some background info before I proceed. In Sweden, where I live, people decorate their homes and offices with Advent candlesticks to calibrate Advent and Christmas. Advent candlestick season starts three Sundays before Christmas eve and ends twenty days after Christmas eve (tjugonde knut). A normal sane Swedish Christmas celebrator uses one of these:






Although preferably red...
They use seven 3 W bulbs, 33 V, running in series and push out about 150 lumen all together.


People of less sane nature build their own, and people way beyond the point of being saved tries to break world records with their builds.  

Back in 2004 I built a slightly larger one, about 400 mm high and with seven 60 W light bulbs. With 4970 lumen, my neighbors got the point pretty quick. The story about the insane candlestick spread, if not nation-wide, I at least heard the story my self in third hand, when it had been to Borås (100-ish km away) and back.




Sorry about the picture size. I'll try to get a better one.


In 2005 I attempted something bigger and brighter. The choice fell for 400 W metal halide lamps, providing the best bang for buck my electrical supply could handle (thank God for 3*25A, 400 V in my apartment!). As the lamps, ballasts and starters aren't actually cheap, especially if you are a student like me, I tried to get some sponsors and succeeded. Philips Light provided ballasts and Candelux AB (a local supplier) provided the starters. Due to some problems, the project wasn't finished until two days ago, and the result, well... 

Photo courtesy of Johan Wallin from here on.





The beast itself.






The ballasts and starters. Very electrically safe, IP68-rated and grounded of course.  






You have to be at lest this insane to attempt something like this.






This is how happy it makes you. We used a flash to take this picture so you can't tell from this one how bright it is. I had to Photoshop myself because the metal halides made some very nasty spikes in the color spectrum which made me look, hmm, worse...






If you compare to my neighbor above me, you can get a hint how bright it is.






This is how the street outside me normally looks. ISO 800, F4.5, 1/13 second exposure.






And this is how it looks when Monster Advent candlestick 2 is lit. ISO 800, F4.5, 1/13 second exposure.


All this stir managed to get at least some media attention. Metro did a somewhat small article. They did of course choose the worst image and spell my surname wrong "Andreas Vinn" instead of "Andreas Vinnberg" (they said they would correct this in tomorrows newspaper if there was any space left).
Here is a link to the PDF-version of the newspaper: http://metropoint.metro.lu/20061221_Goteborg.pdf
Flip over to page 13.
It says:
"Bright candlestick might prove world record.
DANGEROUS. Andreas Vinn, 22, studying at Chalmers hops he have beaten the world record. He has built a candlestick which shines like 1 100 normal ones and consumes 2 800 watt. It it not electrically safe and a big fire hazard."

I have contacted Guinness book of world records and they sounded optimistic. No one had attempted something similar but they needed some kind of verification of it, like a newspaper article or someone verifying it. I'll let you know when I have more info.


If anyone is interested, here is the specs:

Bulbs: 7 * Philips 400 W metal halide, ~35000 lumen each, ~245 000 lumen in total
Ballasts: 7 * Philips BHL 400 L307 (sponsored by Philips Light)
Starters: 7 * Vossloh Schware Z400 (sponsored by Candelux AB)
Sockets: Ceramic E40
Candlestick frame: 70*70 mm wood



Any comment welcome!


----------



## IsaacHayes (Dec 21, 2006)

Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spacemarine (Dec 21, 2006)

This is really one of the coolest (or should I say bightest  ) things I've seen in my live!!


----------



## PEU (Dec 21, 2006)

winny said:


> And this is how it looks when Monster Advent candlestick 2 is lit. ISO 800, F4.5, 1/13 second exposure.



This picture made me laugh :lolsign: :goodjob:

Happy hannukah


Pablo


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 21, 2006)

Two hundred and forty-five THOUSAND lumens?!!! Wow!!!

That picture made me laugh also! Nice job, Winny! Not just the lamps - the woodwork looks really nice also. :santa:


----------



## AndyTiedye (Dec 21, 2006)

You'll get a sunburn from that if you're not careful.


----------



## Meduza (Dec 21, 2006)

haha, du är bara för cool 

Men du får nog jobba på att göra den lite elsäkrare och kanske byta till stålram i stället för trä... för att få upp brandsäkerheten menar jag...

hmmm... man skulle ju bygga en med 1000w halogenlampor, lika stark som din fast på över dubbla effekten, men å andra sidan är lamporna bara 6*2cm stora...


----------



## Ctechlite (Dec 21, 2006)

You have to be at lest this insane to attempt something like this.


This is my favorite picture! That smile is priceless :rock:


----------



## Valpo Hawkeye (Dec 21, 2006)

Ctechlite said:


> You have to be at lest this insane to attempt something like this.
> 
> 
> This is my favorite picture! That smile is priceless :rock:



Yeah, or maybe he doubles as a sociopath...  :huh:


----------



## Whitelitee (Dec 21, 2006)

your neighbours most love you.


----------



## yuandrew (Dec 21, 2006)

"I want my house to be seen from....SPACE!"

(From the movie "Deck the Halls")


----------



## BVH (Dec 21, 2006)

Get yourself a Luxor light to be seen from space.


----------



## Trashman (Dec 21, 2006)

"It it not eclectically safe and a big fire hazard."

What made them say this?

No matter, though, because this is really awesome! By the looks of that alley photo, one might think you've got one of the X-Men in your room!


----------



## jtr1962 (Dec 21, 2006)

Do any of your neighbors think the sun isn't going down anymore? :laughing:


----------



## winny (Dec 22, 2006)

Spacemarine,

Thanks! I know our approaches to building things are very different. You like to get every aspect of it right whereas I compensate for everything with electrical tape and brute power.


PEU,

It does have that affect on you.  I don't think my neighbors would be as impressed though if I would run it for long periods.


PhotonWrangler,

Thanks! If you look closely, you can see that the joints aren't that even and often painted over several times to cover up the mess. If I would have had more patience, it would have got some more putty and sanding. Then again, when lit, you won't notice it. 


AndyTiedye,

Although the lamps do emit some UV, it's much less than the sun hit he with during the summer. I don't use it for extended periods due to the vast amount of heat generated.


Meduza,

I did think about a steel frame but the extra work involved didn't justify it. The fire hazard does not come from the wooden frame but more from other objects being too close, like curtains and such. The frame could probably not catch fire if I would run it continuous, but it would get hot and the paint might crack with time. I do however have a bucket with water standing next to it, just in case, and turning it of can be done in two seconds. The electrical safety lies in the awareness of the user. Because I know there are exposed wires, I don't touch it. I have RCDs on all phases so all ground faults should be handled. My biggest concern is if the blue neutral wire which connects like a daisy-chain though the starters would somehow disconnect. In the worst case, I would get 400 V over a ballast, and I'm not sure the lamp and ballast like that.
1000 W halogen bulbs would not cut it. 2000 W does stand a chance but the fire hazard involved would be extreme. I like HIDs.  


Valpo Hawkeye,

Hey! That's my normal face! Be nice.


Whitelitee, jtr1962,

I'm not sure. They had to put up with some experiments of mine before, like this experiment and more recently this one. I do however suspect that this one takes the price. I have only used it for 2 * 10 minutes during the photo sessions, and I suspect I won't run it that much more. If they would be upset, I would of course not continue to use it like that.


Trashman,

I did tell them that as a joke, but perhaps I should have kept my mouth shut. In my eyes, hazards which you are aware of is most often of less concern than the ones you aren't aware of. For instance, I have taken apart electrical appliances which made me afraid of the dark. Most homes does not have RCDs yet, and if they would use a thing where the phase have come loose and touches the chassie, chances are high that they would get them self killed, without knowing there was an inherent hazard. The same thing with candles. They look innocent, but they can have devastating consequences.
My candlestick however, does not look innocent to anyone, and you won't forget to turn it off, I tell you that!


Doesn't anyone want a "lux reading"?


----------



## rik (Dec 22, 2006)

> Doesn't anyone want a "lux reading"?



I think we all just assumed that you'll either supply it, or you haven't got the equipment to measure it. Either way, we're all waiting with baited breath.

Lighting your street brought a grin to my face. And some of my coworkers are impressed too


----------



## Twellmann (Dec 26, 2006)

Could you turn it off please? 
I'm going to bed now...:sleepy:

Greetings from Copenhagen


----------



## Kiessling (Dec 26, 2006)

oo: 

This fits well with the spirit of CPF ...  

One question: How about explosion risks of those HIDs? Aren't they high pressure and might explode in a very violent way? I have seen vids of such explosions and would like to be far away should that happen ... :green:

bk


----------



## winny (Dec 26, 2006)

rik,

Actually, I saved it until someone would ask, because you guys always do.  


Kiessling,

Your question is indeed justified! Looking at the videos here (excellent site BTW), you'll notice that the pressure can be high enough to blast though even the teflon coated outer glass (which my American bulbs don't have BTW). In order to make the appliance ICE something-something approved, it must have protective glass in front of it, due to the explosion risk. 
With all this considered: Yes, if the bulb would explode, it would be far more violent than a normal incandescent/halogen bulb blowing. The risk for one of the bulb to explode is still very small and most of me, with the exception of eyes, would not take permanent damage from it. I did think about getting CE-approved sunglasses (a friend of mine noticed a couple of years ago that normal boulé sunglasses where about $50 and dark, UV-blocking AND CE-approved as saftey googles where $15 and looked just about exactly the same... just a little side note there), but I had about 36 hours from that I got it working to do all my Christmas shopping and get into the newspaper before my train home-home left so I didn't make it to the hardware store. I'll try to find some for future use though.

Thanks for your concern!


----------



## Sway (Dec 27, 2006)

Winny,

You are definitely insane but is much appreciated in this asylum, me likey 

Now what did I do with my welding hood :thinking:

Later
Kelly


----------



## Jaygnar (Dec 28, 2006)

Very nice job!


----------



## Ra (Dec 30, 2006)

Its an amazing piece of work.

One remark tho..

Have you ever wondered why professional users use safe enclosures with these lamps ???

Ofcource its your right to turn your room into a dangerzone, 

BUT: advertising this with your posts all over these forums without a decent link to a site that explanes the dangers, is not a very wise thing to do !!!


I doubt there are no members at these forums who want to try this as well, propably not knowing about the hazards !

To quote a very sensible, talking shark called Bruce: BELEVE ME, YOU DON'T WANT ONE OF THEM TO POP !!!

Watching video's of popping lamps is one thing, but if four of them pop, they all pop a different way, the one more hasardous than the other !

Don't get me wrong: The chance they burst indeed is very small, but days of operating without any problems will not say they will not burst at all.

The inner tubes operate under extreme pressure and temperatures, slowly changing the structure of the quartz-envelope, these changes can cause them to explode without any warning, anytime in their lifespan !!



So, if you are planning to advertise like this,, at least post some sort of warning with it !!


Regards,

Ra.


----------



## jayflash (Dec 30, 2006)

Congratulations on your extreme vision and effort which payed off. MOST impressive. God will certainly know where you are.

Happy New Year.


----------



## 65535 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hmm now for next year I need to get myself some 15kw xenon short arc lamps and string them around my house.


----------



## winny (Dec 30, 2006)

Sway,

I had to look up "asylum". Good word!
I like to build things out of the ordinary and if that makes me insane, so be it. I only do what the voices in my head tells me to do.







Jaygnar,

Thanks!


Ra,

Point taken. I didn't think of it that way as I touched later on in the text what potential dangers there are. I made an edit.
If you have any site in particular which addresses the dangers, drop me a PM.


jayflash,

If something like that will get you into heaven, I can't wait to meet all the crazy people up there!  


65535,

That would be something. The worst thing I have seen that comes into consideration is 12 kW single ended HMI lamps. At over $2000 each, it would be beyond expensive. 


Still no one asking for a lux reading...


----------



## Ra (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi Winny,

Reading my own post I get the impression that I was a little too negative about things... Sorry about that..

The only thing I wanted to say is that there always is a posibillity that a few of our fellow CPF-members with less experience indeed try this at home !!!

I hope they read this thread first, and are alerted about the hazards.

I think that enough is said about this..


I'm curious about your plans for next year.. Maybe breaking the 1,000,000 lumens-barrier ???


Edit: Oh... I happened to have one of those 15 kW xenon-lamps..:






Maybe I'll buy 6 more of them and do a similar project...

(Oh, before you begin to point me on safety-issues: The lamp above is depressurised, so its harmless !!)



Regards,

Ra.


----------



## winny (Dec 30, 2006)

Ra said:


> I'm curious about your plans for next year.. Maybe breaking the 1,000,000 lumens-barrier ???



Please don't tempt me. The only/biggest reason I built this one was because a friend of mine told me to take Monster Advent candlestick 1 to the next level. I don't have any room for a third as well! 

Oh, and no offense taken. I get angry watching Mythbusters because they don't take any precautions in some cases and 10^7 people are watching them. You don't see them wearing safety glasses when using a mill or lathe, and they do ok just because they wear regular glasses. They tell you "Don't try this at home!" about everything else, some really harmless things as well, but no one ever tell the viewers what would happen if you wouldn't have glasses or wouldn't have no/short hair when you lean over the lathe like they do.
Don't get me started on the electrical safety in the show!

EDIT: Jesus you are fast! You edited your while I was typing.
That 15 kW lamp looks like a real killer! Both pressure- and UV-wise! Is it one of those IMAX projector bulbs you need education/clearance to handle and you must have them behind blast shields except for the specially made gloves you pick them up with? The pressure in them was so high even when cold just to push the efficiency to the max.


----------



## watt4 (Dec 30, 2006)

hmmm. contest to pick where the flashaholic lives?


----------



## Ra (Dec 30, 2006)

winny said:


> EDIT: Jesus you are fast! You edited your while I was typing.
> That 15 kW lamp looks like a real killer! Both pressure- and UV-wise! Is it one of those IMAX projector bulbs you need education/clearance to handle and you must have them behind blast shields except for the specially made gloves you pick them up with? The pressure in them was so high even when cold just to push the efficiency to the max.




Yep.. Its one of those !! 

I depressurised it myself inside a watertank protected by a blast-shield !


Ra.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 30, 2006)

How does one go about depressurizing one of those bulbs? Is there a valve in the base, or do you have to poke a hole in the envelope?


----------



## Ra (Dec 31, 2006)

Hi PhotonW,

Each pressurised lamp has a "belly button".. You can just see it on my picture, on the bulb, at the left, below the anode. You also can see the shadow of it on the floor.

Gently scraping off glass from that belly-button with a very fine diamond-tool like Dremel, will make it leak at some point, in my case blowing bubbles in the water. I used water to determine when the leaking started, in combination with a thick lexan blast-shield to soften the blow when things should go wrong !

WITH ALL THE SAFETY MEASURES I TOOK, THIS STILL WAS A HASARDOUS OPERATION !!!

I immidiately stopped grinding when it started to blow bubbles. It went on doing this for seven more minutes !! Directly after depressurisation, I closed the little hole with some glue.

After this lamp, many (friends, and colleagues) suddenly came up with smaller xenon-lamps that they wanted to be depressurised !! Most of them are or know operators at cinema's where they use these kind of lamps.

I have about 12 xenon- and mercury-arc-lamps in working order, varying from 50 to 1000 watts, and this non operational 15 kW model.

The most powerfull one as it comes to surface brightness is the 100 watt Osram HBO 103/W2 in my Maxablaster (avatar),, Beleve it or not, 5 miles of throw is the result !! Which ofcource would also be a world record !!

BUT...

It produces a for this thread very humble 3300 lumens....

Regards,

Ra.


----------



## Ra (Dec 31, 2006)

Ohh, and Winny..


Do you realise that you have a 19,500 candlepower omnidirectional toy overthere !!!

Most of the flashlights on these forums don't reach that, not even with a pinpoint beam !!

Your setup will still read 1 lux at 140 metres distance. That may seem not very impressive, but when you take into account that its omnidirectional...!!

With Maxablaster I reach about 50,000,000 (calibrated) candlepower: Maybe we can start a thread that will hit the CPF-records list: Extreme flood meets extreme throw !!


Regards,

Ra.


----------



## winny (Dec 31, 2006)

Ra,

That depressurization sounded quite dangerous! Do you have any pictures of it?
Why did you do it? Couldn't the lamp still be used or did you just not want a troop mine laying around at home?

As no one else is asking, :sigh: , I measured ~50 kilocandela (or (kilo)lux at one meter as people here like to call it) as the maximum and it was straight out of the long side of it, probably because of some window reflecting, but still... It dropped down fast the closer to the floor I got, as presumed.

With just 2600 Monster Advent candlestick 2, it would be as bright as your insane but highly interesting flashlight, in all directions. It would take 8+ MW to do it and a serious amount of money, but playing with the idea in ones head is fun though...

I like your idea of that thread. Mine does not qualify as a flashlight in any way, but with some phase compensation and a somewhat large generator and a cart, it could be made at least transportable.


----------



## Ra (Dec 31, 2006)

Yep, winny,

Not wanting to have a troop mine laying around, is just the way it felt to me !!

And I couldn't come up with the 15 kW needed for this lamp anyway. And it needs to be water-cooled at both sides !!


Sorry, I don't have any pictures of the depressurisation-proces: Had my hands full on the proces itself, and didn't want anybody around me for concentration sake...

I read somewhere that these 15kW lamps run at about 60 lm/watt: that would give close to 1,000,000 lumens !!!

EDIT: Found on the web: 15kW xenon-arc: approx 680,000 lumens, a bit lower than I thought..


Regards,

Ra.


----------



## hburner (Dec 31, 2006)

Winny, that is just too [email protected]^% cool!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yuandrew (Jan 2, 2007)

Here's a Xenon short arc lamp exploding while some people were handeling it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SVpD8SWzKFM


----------



## Ra (Jan 2, 2007)

WOWWWWW !!!

Many, Many THANKSS yuandrew...

It exactly shows the danger involved with Xenon-lamps.. Try to imagine the much, much higher pressure when fully operating !!! And when fully operating: try to imagine glass-parts 800 degrees centigrade hot, comming at ya with 160 miles per hour !!!

You can clearly see that the bulb on the video is used far beond its recomended service life (bulb blackening..)!! I mentioned earlier that the change in structure of the quartz can cause them to explode without warning!! You can see those irrisponsible people didn't apply any pressure to the lamp !

And.. your skin will heal,, BUT YOU SHURE CAN LOSE AN EYE OR TWO, DOING THIS !!!


Great video !! Thanks again..

Regards,

Ra.


----------



## Ra (Jan 2, 2007)

However...

After watching some more video's from this guy, I get the impression this explosion was well planned !!

Other video's show they use airguns to make those lamps explode.

I don't have to reach far in my imagination to think a third person fired an airgun at the xenon-lamp during this..

Why else would they film this ???

A kind of ******* with lightbulbs ???

EDIT: BTW.. This still doesn't mean they cannot explode without warning tho...

Another EDIT: OOpsss, with the above, I got tangled in the "related vid's" thinking those where from the same member.. I was wrong !! Still think its possible that the two have met tho...


Regards,

Ra.


----------



## tron3 (Jan 2, 2007)

Seems to me you need a sheet of plexiglass between that thing and the room. I don't want the next picture of you to be with an eye patch!


----------



## winny (Jan 2, 2007)

That's it! No more running it without protective glasses. You guys scare me... :duck: 

Will comment more later. I have to get some sleep, just a small update first.

The local newspaper (I'm home-home at my parents house, where I grew up) woke me up this morning and asked if they could do an interview. I did then realize that my friend who I celebrated new year with is a news reporter and that he had passed some gossip (What's the term anyway? My dictionary suggested gossip; tell tales, blab; sneak) to his colleagues. This time I will get a proper article with my surname correctly spelled. Well, actually I won't, but I'm to tired to explain that now. I'll update you guys tomorrow.

Good night!


----------



## winny (Jan 3, 2007)

English translation below.
They did of course take the worst picture of me. Oh well...






Larger picture

Main picture text:
*Conversation subject in the western Sweden.* That was what became of the large Advent candlestick Andreas built 2004 using 60 watt incandescent bulbs. Now he have built a de luxe variant which illuminates the street outside his home.

Smaller picture text:
*Record candlestick.* Anderas Winnberg's Advent candlestick shines strongly. As a comparison with his neighbors Christmas decorations is Andreas creation extremely bright, look at the window above Andreas. Photo: JOHAN WALLIN

Heading: 
*The worlds brightest Advent candlestick?*

Main body:
*MORA
A record with the world strongest light. It might prove that 22 year old Andreas Winnberg from Mora which does/beats it. He has built an "de luxe" Advent candlestick. It shines like 1100 normal seven-arm Advent candlesticks and consumes 2800 watt.
- I can only have it lit for short periods. It develops the same (amount) of heat like running your oven at full power, says the creator Andreas Winnberg.*

Andreas has some ingenious ideas already in high school where he studied natural science.
- In my high school graduation teasis/work I built an adjustable sun panel which tracked the sun. It didn't became as visual as I thought. I might develop it more later, Andreas continues. (Actually, I didn't say that. The reason I didn't have it on display was that it didn't became very visual, but it worked like a charm and I got A+ for it.)
The possibility exists. Straight after high school Andreas continued his studies at Chalmers in Gothenburg within electronic engineering.
He has managed three and a half years of his studies and will get his degree in engineering in a year. (Actually, there is no way I will make it on time, but please, it sounds really good  )
During his studies he and a friend have among other things developed a voltage regulator for flashlights. A small circuit board which can give flashlights the same strong illumination as a spotlight. (Yes, whatever...)
- We have sold 68 world wide.
*
Two years ago*, Andreas built an 60 centimeter wide and 40 centimeter high Advent candlestick and provided it with 60 watt incandescent bulbs instead of 3 watt.
He put it in the window if his student apartment in Gothenburg. Rumors about the bright candlestick spread and a friend of his had heard that people spoke about it all the way in Borås. 
- Then I got the idea. Why not build the worlds brightest candlestick. I contacted Guinness, which registers all kinds of world records. They didn't have any notation of anyone applying for that type of record and that I could create a new branch/sport.

*Andreas began* planning for a bigger candlestick. He aimed to provide it with gas discharge lamps, normally a type of lamps used for street and industrial illumination. The problem was that it would cost about 25 000 SEK (3600 USD, a bit exaggerated when I come to think of it, but with a rough estimate in my head in the middle of an interview, it's close enough). Andreas managed to get sponsorship from two companies in the light industry. It was actually intended to be ready by Christmas 2005. 
- I didn't get all the right parts in time for thie build. Now it got ready for this Christmas.
Andreas placed/mounted his work in his living room window in his student apartment in Gotheburg. He uses the electrical outlet used for his stove. (Actually I don't, but to explain that I hijacked the fuses for the stove and routed a cable directly from my fuse cental (what do you guys call it???) was just too long.)
When Andreas turn on his candlestick the results are extreme. The entire street outside the window becomes illuminated and inside it feels like high beam. (Strange analogy but sure...) Besides that, the heat is massive.
- It can only be lit for short periods due to the heat and anxious and blinded neighbors. 
Now the Advent candlestick gets to stand there until further notice. Andreas will apply to get the Advent candlesticks shine of light noted as a world record. For a record to be noted there have to be among other things a registered notarius publicus to come there and verify the candlesticks capacity.


----------



## Ra (Jan 3, 2007)

...

Impressive...... most impressive....

Ra.


----------



## winny (Jan 3, 2007)

Updated my post with a translation. You have to pardon my English. I'll happily accept any suggestions for improval (that's a word, right?) or changes.

They did spell my surname with W. My family have always spelled with W, although all government papers and such spells with V since forever. When I started at Chalmers, I have to log in with "vinnberg" so after typing it 500+ times, I dropped the W in normal writing. Here, where I grew up, people recognize me as Winnberg so that's what he wrote in the newspaper.


----------



## Nereus (Jan 8, 2007)

Vilket utmärkt EDC! Varför kan jag INTE se fästring för nycklar???

-N


----------



## Qben (Jan 8, 2007)

I think the word you are looking for is "improvment." I would not have mentioned it except that you asked. Having studied a couple of other languages, I can appreciate the amount of time and dedication it must have taken to learn English as well as you have.


----------



## winny (Jan 8, 2007)

Nereus,

Well, I'll think of some way making it more EDCable.  


Qben,

Huh? Sorry, where should "improvement" go?
Thanks! Before I joined CPF, I was terrible at English. After 1000+ post and some of them rather long stories, it's much better, but I wouldn't call it good.
Also, we have mandatory English from forth grade and up to third grade in high school, with as much English as Swedish and math during elementary school. Therefor, I'm just an average Swede when it comes to English.


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK (Jan 12, 2007)

Wow..simply WOW! Awesome work!


----------

